
Emojis as a Language (simulation) - fatiherikli
https://fatiherikli.github.io/emoji-language/
======
fatiherikli
Hello, I'm the creator of this project, and also "language-evolution-
simulation". I tweeted some examples of the simulation:
[https://twitter.com/fthrkl/status/1055574821520715776](https://twitter.com/fthrkl/status/1055574821520715776)

You can ask me questions here, I'll try to reply to them.

🧞‍️

------
LaikaF
I'm a little confused how this works. There seems to be one button and that's
it. Clicking it does nothing.

